#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

-    ?  , ,   .
-   .    .
-    , ,  !   !
-   ,      .  .
-  ! ,         .
-    ,   !
- ! !
-   !
-  , ,  , ,     .
-     ,        !
-       ,      !
- ,  !    , ?     !
-       !
-     !
- !
-   !
-     !?       !    !
-  ! !
-   !
-  ,     !
- . . .
-   !
-    !  ! !      ,  .  , ,       .
- .
- ,        .  !    !    ! !
- ?
- , !  !
- .
- , ?
- .
-   !

     ...

----------

